# Runout on your lathe, new video



## johnnycnc

Here is a video that may be of use to some folks.

Runout on the wood lathe and how to check it


I enjoyed making it, hope you enjoy watching!:biggrin:



Added info: here is where you can get a mag base dial indicator if you want one..
I poked around, and here are some of the better deals I found:

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1782

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1593&category=

I don't order from them and usually get such things from;

Enco : http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRHM

 or MSC Industrial: http://metalworking.mscdirect.com/cgi/NNSRHMW


----------



## rjwolfe3

Woot thank you sir!


----------



## Scoots

Thanks John!  I watched a little tonight and it looks great.  I plan to watch the entire video tomorrow, then tune up the lathe.


----------



## Lenny

Nice, Thanks!


----------



## lorbay

Way to go John.

Lin.


----------



## johnnycnc

Thanks everyone, I just hope it helps to unlock a little more of an actually
pretty simple puzzle.


----------



## rjwolfe3

John would Little Machine Shop be a good place to get the dial indicator?


----------



## timcbs

Nice job!!!


----------



## johnnycnc

rjwolfe3 said:


> John would Little Machine Shop be a good place to get the dial indicator?




Rob, the last time I was there, they had a pretty good deal on one, if I recall.
I looked into stocking these on my site, but they weigh almost 5lbs packaged, and shipping is a killer. The big boys have commercial shipping
discounts I'm guessing.


----------



## RDH79

WOW That was a great video. I have your bushings and am getting OOR blanks sometimes. I will have to get one of those.  And I dont think I am not getting my blanks squared right.


----------



## johnnycnc

RDH79 said:


> WOW That was a great video. I have your bushings and am getting OOR blanks sometimes. I will have to get one of those.  And I dont think I am not getting my blanks squared right.



Thanks! OOR has many causes and some are so subtle they are hard to nail down. But, i am thinking of other short vids to address these things too.
My bushings are accurate but they aren't a silver bullet that kills all other problems, as you noted.
Squaring can be easy or it can be hard. I'm working on this one.


----------



## NewLondon88

Nice!  Short and sweet.. right to the point.


----------



## johnnycnc

NewLondon88 said:


> Nice!  Short and sweet.. right to the point.



Thank You Sir!


----------



## bitshird

Nice video John, should help quite a few folks.


----------



## Texatdurango

Interesting video and nicely done. It should take some of the mystery out of giving your lathe a checkup.

While it's important to know the runout of the tools, it's just as important to know how those numbers actually affect a pen and how it all fits together. 

Perhaps in an upcoming video you could turn a pen blank with a "low runout" setup then a blank turned with a "higher runout" setup then compare the two blanks. I think that would really help people understand more about what the run out numbers really mean to them.

Good Job!:good:


----------



## HawksFeather

Very nicely done.  Covered the topic well and easy to understand.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## jbostian

Great video.

Jamie


----------



## calpens

Nicely done, very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## bgibb42

Nice video.  I just helped my dad check his Craftsman lathe headstock a week ago with the same setup.  We didn't check the rest of it.  I'll have to point this video out to him next time I talk him.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## skiprat

Great simple video John. Clean and to the point, very pro!! I like Georges idea for your next one too. I'd also like to see you do one on TS alignment:biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo

Thanks John.....your videos are always well done and very informative, answers many of the common questions that many of us have in a very simple and clear manner. I always look forward to them. Thank you for taking your time to pass this information along to the rest of us. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Jim15

Thanks Johnny. Your video's are a great help to us non-machinist types.


----------



## Noah

Another good video...
Keep them coming...
I learn more every time...
Thanks
Ed


----------



## rej19

Hey Johnny why don't you come to our meeting Saturday and explain in person! Just kidding. Hope you can make it.

Thanks


----------



## johnnycnc

Texatdurango said:


> Interesting video and nicely done. It should take some of the mystery out of giving your lathe a checkup.
> 
> While it's important to know the runout of the tools, it's just as important to know how those numbers actually affect a pen and how it all fits together.
> 
> Perhaps in an upcoming video you could turn a pen blank with a "low runout" setup then a blank turned with a "higher runout" setup then compare the two blanks. I think that would really help people understand more about what the run out numbers really mean to them.
> 
> Good Job!:good:



Thanks George! 
I'll put the comparison video on my agenda..as soon as I can find a mandrel. Not quite sure I have one! but I can get one, and it will be interesting.


----------



## johnnycnc

skiprat said:


> Great simple video John. Clean and to the point, very pro!! I like Georges idea for your next one too. I'd also like to see you do one on TS alignment:biggrin:




Thank you, Sir!
I'll be getting that next one in the pipeline.:biggrin:

And you are *more* than welcome to do the TS alignment shoot.
Is there a smilie for "pulling out hair while screaming" ?:tongue:


----------



## johnnycnc

A big shout out to everyone and the kind comments..THANKS!

And after some requests for info on where to get a mag base dial indicator..
I poked around, and here are some of the better deals I found:

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/pro...ProductID=1782

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/pro...1593&category=

I don't order from them and usually get such things from;

Enco : http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRHM

or MSC Industrial: http://metalworking.mscdirect.com/cgi/NNSRHMW


----------



## NewLondon88

I think I picked up a cheap one at Harbor Freight for $5 for the base.
I already had two good indicators.


----------



## johncrane

Well done Johnny!


----------



## Rmartin

Thanks for the video. I have to get me one of those run out indicators, but I hate to think what it will read at the center of a mandrel.

If you have a problem in the head stock, how do you go about fixing it?


----------



## johnnycnc

johncrane said:


> Well done Johnny!


Thanks John!


----------



## johnnycnc

Rmartin said:


> Thanks for the video. I have to get me one of those run out indicators, but I hate to think what it will read at the center of a mandrel.
> 
> If you have a problem in the head stock, how do you go about fixing it?




Thanks for watching! The indicators are pretty ham dandy.
You might not want to know about a mandrel though.:biggrin:

It depends on what is wrong with the headstock. Sometimes a good cleaning works wonders in the MT socket. 
A paper towel with mineral spirits is a good place to start. 
Some lathes will have runout in the spindle that is there from the factory. Both my Jet 1014 are excellent at .0005.
But, remember, wood lathes are not super high precision machines,
and manufacturers don't always put the time and processes into
accuracy like a metalworking machine may have.
And, for the price of wood lathes, and the intended use by the average wood-turner..frankly,why would they? 
But we can do things to enhance the accuracy if we desire. 
Alignment can sometimes be helped by shimming and aligning the headstock, and it can help effective runout at your workpiece.
Runout, in and of the spindle taper itself, is not fixable by the average home shop person.

Hope that helps without burning into the tiny details.


----------



## arjudy

great video.


----------



## johnnycnc

Thanks, Alan.


----------



## metromack

Hello all I picked a base and indicator at JTS Machinery and Supply for 22.57 shipped to CT.  Now all I have to do is go check out my lathe to see if it's off!


----------

